# Brown Bear Recurve?



## bublewis (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a Bear recurve bow that I bought a few years ago at an estate auction; I'd say it is atleast @30yrs. old.  I'm pretty sure it says Brown Bear/45#@28" on it, and it is mainly brown and green with brown faces on the limbs.  It has some kind of factory labels still on it; I don't believe it has ever been used.  I bought a string for it, but I never got around to shooting it.  I'm thinking about getting it out and trying it.  Does anybody have any advice on it - is it a decent bow and/or would it be good for hunting?  Any info. would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Night Wing (Sep 17, 2009)

It's a good bow for bowhunting. As for the poundage, my recurve is 42# and my hybrid longbow is 41#. I hunt feral hogs, whitetail deer, javelina, rabbits and the occasional bullfrog with my bows. You're good to go.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 17, 2009)

Although a heavier bow would be better for hunting, there were more bows put out by Bear in 45# than any other weight.  You want to use the heaviest bow you can, but you don't want something so heavy that you are not accurate with it.  You want to be comfortable with your bow so you can maintain accuracy.

Is 45# heavy enough for hunting?  Many deer have been taken with lesser weight bows.  The key is to get a clean hit in the kill section.   Now it might be a bit light for hogs.  Usually higher weight bows are better for hogs,  but again the key is a good clean hit and knowing where to put the arrow.

The Brown Bear was not one of Bears top of the line bows.  It was an economical bow that was more affordable.  However, it should be a solid shooter and a decent bow for hunting.

Remember, the bow is not as important as the man behind the bow.  If you put in the time and the effort to get proficient with it, you will be fine.

Welcome to the world of traditional archery.


----------



## bublewis (Sep 17, 2009)

Night Wing said:


> It's a good bow for bowhunting. As for the poundage, my recurve is 42# and my hybrid longbow is 41#. I hunt feral hogs, whitetail deer, javelina, rabbits and the occasional bullfrog with my bows. You're good to go.



What arrow/broadhead combination do you use, and what would be idea for my bear recurve?  I have some aluminum arrows with the wood grain look.  I think that they are 2315; would these work ok?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 17, 2009)

2018, 2115, 2212, 2213 

All these assuming a 125 grain head.

2315 would have not enough spine, even if you went down to a 70 grain head.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 18, 2009)

Should be a good shooter.  Only one way to find out!
I think 2315 is too stiff unless you have a very long draw length.
Jack mentioned some good ones to start with, you may also want to try 2016.  
Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 18, 2009)

Dan

I got those sizes from the Easton Chart that came with the CD from Ms Ginger.

I'm sure there are other sizes that will work depending on draw length and head weight.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 18, 2009)

Jack, I wasn't saying that your suggestions were off.  I was merely stating that 2016 shot well for me when I was shooting a similar weight bow and was shooting aluminums.  
Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan

I wasen't suggesting you were saying anything...just verifying that other sizes would work

See ya at Unicoi.


----------

